

Shopify: Canadian CEO of the year you’ve probably never heard of - walterbell
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-magazine/meet-our-ceo-of-the-year/article21734931/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8683498)

